# Time of year to move hive



## brumer0 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi,
Is there a preferred time of year to move a hive? It's in my hives best interest to move from the current location on our farm. I can wait until the fall, winter, or early spring. I'm thinking winter would be best. Thoughts?

Thanks!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Move them right now. Wait till is almost dark and they are not flying, close them up make the move the next morning. Or as soon as you have them closed up if you don't mind working in the dark.

Fall is the least desirable time to move them as the hive should be full of honey and heavy. 
Spring when the hive is lighter from the bees eating all their winter stores and hive about empty.


 Al


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I moved my bees a few weeks ago, and it went OK. We discussed how best to move it here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...d-advice-moving-bee-hives-50-avoid-thief.html


----------



## brumer0 (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Right now your hives are the lightest they are going to be until sometime next late Winter / early Spring. From now - Fall - they are only going to keep adding weight.

Depending on how much honey they have stored now - you might want to lift the hives from the back to see how heavy they are now. You either move then now and get it over and done with - or wait until March / April of next year.

The determining factor may be which location they are more likely to survive the winter at. If the current site is the best location - leave them there until early next Spring. If the future location site is a better location to survive the winter, get them moved now.


----------

